# root hat kein Home Verzeichniss (solved)

## tuxianer

Hi,

seit heute ist es seltsam wenn ich bei meinem server sudo su eingebe, dann komme ich nicht den den root modus, erst wenn ich sudo bash eingebe. Loge ich mich auf einer Konsole mit root und dem pw an, so kommt die Meldung, das root das Home Directory fehlt, und er logt mich wieder aus. Wieso passiert das und was kann ich da gegen tun ?!

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Existiert /root/ noch?

Mit usermod kannst du dem User ein neues Home Verzeichnis geben.

Tobi

----------

## UTgamer

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> ... bei meinem server sudo su ...

 

Wofür soll "sudo su" gut sein? Hast du dir nicht damit selbst Probleme eingehandelt?

sudo = SuperUser - do

su = SuperUser

Entweder nimmt man das Eine oder das Andere, aber nie beides zusammen.  :Wink: 

Wie Finswimmer sagte, kontrolliere mal ob dein /root Heimverzeichnis noch existiert und wenn nein lege es neu an. Falls es existiert kannst du bei Problemen auch über eine Boot-CD kontrollieren ob der Inhalt noch OK ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder sudo -u root $Befehl. Das wäre der normale Syntax um  ein Programm mit root Rechten auszuführen.

----------

## Romses

Ist so nicht ganz korrekt.

Unter Knoppix ist das eine gängige Methode, um ein Rootfenster zu bekommen

----------

## Finswimmer

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *tuxianer wrote:*   ... bei meinem server sudo su ... 
> 
> sudo = SuperUser - do
> 
> su = SuperUser
> ...

 

Ach, su heißt set user ID. An sich auch logisch, denn mit su test bekommt man eine Shell mit den Rechten von test.

Nur "su" ist dann halt ein Sonderfall der dann gleichbedeutend mit "su root" ist.

Tobi

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

wie schon gesagt wurde, verwende ich sudo su um eine Root Shell zu öffnen, und das klappt eigentlich auch ganz gut. Habe das Problem auch schon behoben, das Home Verzeichnis /root ist wieder gesetzt und das Login etc.. klappt alles wieder .

Habt vielen Dank

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur zum Verständnis/Neugierde: Du musstest dafür die /etc/sudoers verändern?

Damit umgehst du dann aber alle "Sicherungen" die für Root vorgesehen sind.

Was spricht denn gegen ein normales "su" in der Konsole?

Tobi

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*    *tuxianer wrote:*   ... bei meinem server sudo su ... 
> 
> sudo = SuperUser - do
> 
> su = SuperUser
> ...

 

Danke, man lernt aber auch nie aus.

----------

## tuxianer

 *Quote:*   

> Damit umgehst du dann aber alle "Sicherungen" die für Root vorgesehen sind. 

 

Ich habe die Datei auf dem Server so angpasst, das wenn der Befehl sudo su ausgeführt wird, erst das Benutzereigene Passwort eingegeben werden muss, und selbstverständlich muss der User noch in der Gruppe Admin sein !.

MfG

----------

## musv

Und was ist dann der Unterschied zu 'ner normalen Konsole, in der du einfach "su" eingibst?

Bzw. wenn es Dir darum geht, 'ne Rootkonsole per Klick oder Menüpunkt zu öffnen, wäre das nicht einfacher mit kdesu bzw. gnomesu?

----------

## LunX

Mit 'sudo -s' sparst du dir das 'sudo su'...

So handhabe ich es wenn ich mal bei Ubuntu was erledigen muss.

----------

## Waldi

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *tuxianer wrote:*   ... bei meinem server sudo su ... 
> 
> Wofür soll "sudo su" gut sein? Hast du dir nicht damit selbst Probleme eingehandelt?
> 
> sudo = SuperUser - do
> ...

 

su = substitute user    :Wink: 

----------

